# Output Analog Strings



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 14, 2017)

Really liking the sound of some of the demoed presets in this library.

https://output.com/products/analog-...m+analog+strings+launch&utm_content=customers


----------



## chillbot (Mar 14, 2017)

Was not super impressed with their "watch us play it live" music video but it does look like it could be useful and I got it for a really good price with their "own everything" package.... downloading now.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah I have the everything bundle too so am very tempted to upgrade.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2017)

Let us know what you think Chill.

My name is synth punk and I am a string addict.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, I have most of their other stuff, and the price for
the everything is pretty good. I'm going to watch a couple of videos, but I can feel myself weakening.......


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like it's a very much Hybrid/Trailer style library. Which suits me. 

I could see a market for a future Brass (read Braaam) version too...


----------



## chillbot (Mar 14, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah I have the everything bundle too so am very tempted to upgrade.


They get you with that, don't they. Good marketing, I suppose. So I got Analog Strings + two expansion packs I didn't have for $149. I don't need or want the expansion packs but if you're right on the fence I guess they might be the tipping point.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 14, 2017)

chillbot said:


> They get you with that, don't they. Good marketing, I suppose. So I got Analog Strings + two expansion packs I didn't have for $149. I don't need or want the expansion packs but if you're right on the fence I guess they might be the tipping point.



Exactly the same here - two expansions and Analog Strings for 149. But I am really liking trailer strings too.......


----------



## tmm (Mar 14, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Let us know what you think Chill.
> 
> My name is synth punk and I am a string addict.



Haha, totally the same boat here. I have way too many string libraries. What's worse, I really only use 2 of them on regular basis. This seems like something different, though.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 14, 2017)

This is a fun synth, the name and walkthrough are a bit misleading I wouldn't call it a string library anymore than Exhale is a choir library. But I've already used it on a couple projects, it's got some interesting sounds. I would call it a really organic-sounding synth.

Of course we know @synthpunk is a synth addict as well so he's probably screwed whatever you call it.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 14, 2017)

KUDOS to this developer for offering a 14-day trial/refund policy.


----------



## mouse (Mar 14, 2017)

Yea I saw this and immediately though "this sounds ridiculous I will have no interest in this". Watched the walk through video and really like the sounds. Some have an ambient radiohead-y style which I like. Bought it already. They suck you in every time! Not sure how usable it will be as I've bought other output libs and not found them too useful, but this does sound quite special


----------



## catsass (Mar 14, 2017)

The boondoggle animation on the main tab of the UI is an interesting touch. Reminds me of this one time at summer camp.


----------



## tmm (Mar 14, 2017)

mouse said:


> Not sure how usable it will be as I've bought other output libs and not found them too useful, but this does sound quite special



+1 exactly my thoughts


----------



## Lee Blaske (Mar 14, 2017)

If you already have everything they put out, the upgrade is pretty reasonable. 

The GUI is quite beautiful. Maybe too beautiful. I start to wonder if this is a tool for the pro market, or entertainment for the general, mass market. I did buy it, though.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 14, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Was not super impressed with their "watch us play it live" music video but it does look like it could be useful and I got it for a really good price with their "own everything" package.... downloading now.


I did do the same for 149 to upgrade I started the download a some minutes ago


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 14, 2017)

chillbot said:


> This is a fun synth, the name and walkthrough are a bit misleading I wouldn't call it a string library anymore than Exhale is a choir library. But I've already used it on a couple projects, it's got some interesting sounds. I would call it a really organic-sounding synth.
> 
> Of course we know @synthpunk is a synth addict as well so he's probably screwed whatever you call it.


Wait what....within an hour of getting this you 'already used it in a couple of projects'?  How much music do you make???

I didn't think this would be an interesting library, but if the presets showcased are average for this library, it's a sure winner, cause the ones I've heard are outstanding.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 14, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Wait what....within an hour of getting this you 'already used it in a couple of projects'?  How much music do you make???


Didn't mean to imply that I finished the projects or anything like that! I always have 4-5 tracks going at once... I was able to plug this in to a couple of them and use it to good effect, which is the sign of a good library to me. No names, but sometimes you buy libraries that sound fantastic and then when you go to use them in a project you can never quite get them to work.


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 14, 2017)

That's not only me that happens to?! I thought it was just me... 



chillbot said:


> No names, but sometimes you buy libraries that sound fantastic and then when you go to use them in a project you can never quite get them to work.


----------



## tmm (Mar 14, 2017)

All... the... time. My ratio of [useful libraries / total libraries] is pretty dismal, and it seems like diminishing returns.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 14, 2017)

I think some sounds are just too "big" or too unique to use (at least more than once).

Like if they released the "Prometheus trailer alarm sound" as a synth preset. No one would be able to use it because it's too unique and recognisable.


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 14, 2017)

To me, all of these hybrid libraries that are made in Kontakt all sound so similar to one another these days. Samplelogic, Output etc... I'm thinking it's that they are heavily processed and they are all using the same processing. Same compression, drive, distortion, convolution etc... That and I think so much of the source material is redundant at this point. The focus seems to be more on futuristic UI's manipulating and modulating things, which can be very cool of coarse, but how many libraries that do the same or very similar things does one actually need?


----------



## mouse (Mar 14, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> To me, all of these hybrid libraries that are made in Kontakt all sound so similar to one another these days. Samplelogic, Output etc... I'm thinking it's that they are heavily processed and they are all using the same processing. Same compression, drive, distortion, convolution etc... That and I think so much of the source material is redundant at this point. The focus seems to be more on futuristic UI's manipulating and modulating things, which can be very cool of coarse, but how many libraries that do the same or very similar things does one actually need?



I agree. But every new one that comes out sounds awesome and I buy it thinking it won't be the same. Then I try to use them and find them limiting as like you said the sounds are so overly baked. Having said that though Output do really push the limits of the control you have over the samples within Kontakt


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 14, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> To me, all of these hybrid libraries that are made in Kontakt all sound so similar to one another these days. Samplelogic, Output etc... I'm thinking it's that they are heavily processed and they are all using the same processing. Same compression, drive, distortion, convolution etc... That and I think so much of the source material is redundant at this point. The focus seems to be more on futuristic UI's manipulating and modulating things, which can be very cool of coarse, but how many libraries that do the same or very similar things does one actually need?


Which Samplelogic library sounds like this new Output library? I had a brief look at their website, I didn't see a strings product.


----------



## mouse (Mar 14, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Which Samplelogic library sounds like this new Output library? I had a brief look at their website, I didn't see a strings product.


I think he means in terms of overprocessing of samples rather than a similar product. Overprocessing is probably the wrong word as it has negative connotations but basically samples have so many effects on them that they're less flexible (but there are generally loads of them so more flexibility that way)


----------



## mac (Mar 14, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> To me, all of these hybrid libraries that are made in Kontakt all sound so similar to one another these days. Samplelogic, Output etc... I'm thinking it's that they are heavily processed and they are all using the same processing. Same compression, drive, distortion, convolution etc... That and I think so much of the source material is redundant at this point. The focus seems to be more on futuristic UI's manipulating and modulating things, which can be very cool of coarse, but how many libraries that do the same or very similar things does one actually need?



I think the thing that makes most hybrid type libraries the same is the bloody gating effect that they all get drowned in. I wish the 'trancegate' effect would die 1000 deaths.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 14, 2017)

Ah, I see. So leaving samplelogic aside, what would be another product which offers the same thing as Analog Strings, for a useful comparison?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2017)

2 week trial means I can have a go at it.
Naturally I will disable all destructive Native FX.
I'm use to demoing DSP Plug ins as they aren't cheap.
But this will be my first Native try or buy product.
I like that.


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 14, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Which Samplelogic library sounds like this new Output library? I had a brief look at their website, I didn't see a strings product.


Your right that Samplelogic doesn't have a similar string product to Outputs, but having so many developers using the same distortion and drive fx's with similar gating and modulating is what I'm talking about. It all has a similar sound. With Samplelogic stuff, I can't tell the difference between 80% of their libraries. With the exception of a few, it all sounds the same to me. Highly processed, drenched, gated, distorted stuff with nothing that special in the source material. It's all sounding very generic to me. I feel like all this stuff will become like the Korg M1. Shiny and impressive at first, but after a while, not so much...


----------



## SamplesSlave (Mar 14, 2017)

GAH. I shouldn't have seen this thread. I can get Substance + This + 2 exp packs for $199 (I also have the complete bundle.) Going to succumb to peer pressure. I can feel it. :D


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 14, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Ah, I see. So leaving samplelogic aside, what would be another product which offers the same thing as Analog Strings, for a useful comparison?


You could make a patch in Omnisphere stacking a sampled string with an analogue string and run it through Omni's fx or something like Looperator or Tantra. The possibilities are endless there, and you end up coming up with something more your own that way.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 14, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Naturally I will disable all destructive Native FX.



And with that you will lose the whole intended character of each patch.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2017)

You have seen his trophy statue collection right ? 


A few demos make me want put my JD-990 back in my rig.



R. Soul said:


> Wait what....within an hour of getting this you 'already used it in a couple of projects'?  How much music do you make???
> 
> I didn't think this would be an interesting library, but if the presets showcased are average for this library, it's a sure winner, cause the ones I've heard are outstanding.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Mar 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> And with that you will lose the whole intended character of each patch.



Sometimes it's nice to start with the raw sounds and get a sense of what the library is built on.


----------



## woodsdenis (Mar 14, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Your right that Samplelogic doesn't have a similar string product to Outputs, but having so many developers using the same distortion and drive fx's with similar gating and modulating is what I'm talking about. It all has a similar sound. With Samplelogic stuff, I can't tell the difference between 80% of their libraries. With the exception of a few, it all sounds the same to me. Highly processed, drenched, gated, distorted stuff with nothing that special in the source material. It's all sounding very generic to me. I feel like all this stuff will become like the Korg M1. Shiny and impressive at first, but after a while, not so much...



I agree, but I think the answer is simple they all by definition use the same NI fx and dynamics as any other Kontakt library, This gives an overwhelming similarity to any of these "processed" libraries out of the box. As clever as the scripting is you cant escape from this.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 14, 2017)

Whatisvalis said:


> Sometimes it's nice to start with the raw sounds and get a sense of what the library is built on.



True, but you get this kind of library to help you compose, which means you'll usually rely on presets to get started.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 14, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Your right that Samplelogic doesn't have a similar string product to Outputs, but having so many developers using the same distortion and drive fx's with similar gating and modulating is what I'm talking about. It all has a similar sound. With Samplelogic stuff, I can't tell the difference between 80% of their libraries. With the exception of a few, it all sounds the same to me. Highly processed, drenched, gated, distorted stuff with nothing that special in the source material. It's all sounding very generic to me. I feel like all this stuff will become like the Korg M1. Shiny and impressive at first, but after a while, not so much...




I agree with sample logic sounds. it started to sound very similar between libraries. but output and heaviocity sounds very different. even alpha and bravo as well as afterlife. The initial manupalted sounds are good and sound different between libraries.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 14, 2017)

To some extent Solid State Symphony V2

I've been adding a analog string pad to my string beds for about the last 30 years. So I guess you might also say any good analog synth or similar virtual synth plug-in.



zacnelson said:


> Ah, I see. So leaving samplelogic aside, what would be another product which offers the same thing as Analog Strings, for a useful comparison?


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 14, 2017)

I got a loyal fan coupon code from them for 179.00 but I'm a little bit unclear with this intro deal. Do we have to already have the complete bundle to reap even more savings?
I own 3 of the engines (Rev, Signal, & Exhale) plus 2 exp packs.
It says on their site if you have 3 of their engines you can get 20% off but it doesn't reflect that upon checkout, just the loyal fan coupon code discount, which is still a good deal...but thought I'd check here if that IS indeed the offer or if there's even more.


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 14, 2017)

mouse said:


> I agree. But every new one that comes out sounds awesome and I buy it thinking it won't be the same. Then I try to use them and find them limiting as like you said the sounds are so overly baked. Having said that though Output do really push the limits of the control you have over the samples within Kontakt


If you only heard the demos and didn't see the UI, and not read or listened to any of the marketing, or just heard a patch walkthorugh with no commentary, would you have been as impressed? I'm not saying you wouldn't have been, but these days I think it's a good exercise.


----------



## procreative (Mar 14, 2017)

Not sure about this one, watched all the videos. Some nice sounds but all the "we recorded 2 orchestras gumpf", I mean the source samples are so processed, they could be resampled from a JV-1080 for all we know!

Lots of interesting presets but many of the sounds are very ambient chill type stuff.

I have REV and Signal and yes they do make interesting products but I think their GUI and website/videos are very well presented that they somehow psychologically enhance the reality.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> And with that you will lose the whole intended character of each patch.



Lucky for me I make my own patches...

I shouldn't have to bathe everything in reverb if it was recorded well.
I can play Orange Trees Steel Sting Acoustic with ZERO effects and it sounds fine.
Sad that I work with Guitarists who won't break down and buy an Acoustic, but when you play one note at a time one can only expect so much...


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 14, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> If you only heard the demos and didn't see the UI, and not read or listened to any of the marketing, or just heard a patch walkthorugh with no commentary, would you have been as impressed? I'm not saying you wouldn't have been, but these days I think it's a good exercise.



That's a really good point. Ahh the power of marketing! I know it comes down to the most important thing being "the sound" but eye candy and flair is a good part of the fun of it, at least for me. I'm sure a lot of serious composers here may disagree but nothing more enjoyable than playing around with a well designed interface.

Look at the Kirk Hunter interface on that $99 dollar strings bundle offer. I had to close my eyes and just listen to the sound of the strings as I wasn't impress with the look and complexity of the interface layout. My first thought was wow I think the strings sound pretty good. But at the end of the day I passed on it because it didn't seem like it would be a fun library to play with and even a bit complicated. Could be wrong though as some people bought it and say they're enjoying it.

I think I'm gonna give this one a whirl because I really do like the sounds I'm hearing just by listening alone. And if I don't like it I'll return it within 14 days like I did with their Movement plugin (another beautiful design) But I bet I won't on this one :--)


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 14, 2017)

Watching the presets demo had me thinking of the possibilities in blending Spitfire LCOS with Diva.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 14, 2017)

I do like this kind of library or sampled loop instrument as a captivating source for inspiration. Same with SampleLogic Rhythmology, similarly priced (at least for a few more days). So I'll guess I'll go for it, as inspiration is priceless. These instruments give me inspiration that, sooner or later, ends up in all sorts of musical ideas, often quite different from their inspirational source. I guess this is how music creation often works: we hear sounds, get inspired, then forget about them for a while, until they jump back at us.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 14, 2017)

Fleer said:


> I do like this kind of library or sampled loop instrument as a captivating source for inspiration. Same with SampleLogic Rhythmology, similarly priced (at least for a few more days).


The latter is heading to the top of my least-favorite-purchases-this-decade list. If that helps.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 14, 2017)

chillbot said:


> The latter is heading to the top of my least-favorite-purchases-this-decade list. If that helps.


Quite the opposite over here, particularly with regard to its organic rhythm loops. De gustibus certe disputandum est. 
And I definitely feel the urge to get Analog Strings to accompany Rhythmology


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 14, 2017)

chillbot said:


> The latter is heading to the top of my least-favorite-purchases-this-decade list. If that helps.



If you're referring to Rhythmology I haven't purchased this but just curious what you don't like about it or why it's a least fav.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 14, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> If you're referring to Rhythmology I haven't purchased this but just curious what you don't like about it or why it's a least fav.


I dunno. It's fine. See my last couple posts in the rhythmology thread.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 15, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> I got a loyal fan coupon code from them for 179.00 but I'm a little bit unclear with this intro deal. Do we have to already have the complete bundle to reap even more savings?
> I own 3 of the engines (Rev, Signal, & Exhale) plus 2 exp packs.
> It says on their site if you have 3 of their engines you can get 20% off but it doesn't reflect that upon checkout, just the loyal fan coupon code discount, which is still a good deal...but thought I'd check here if that IS indeed the offer or if there's even more.


Log in and find out


----------



## NoamL (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm wary of these "500 presets!" libraries. 

I mean things like

SonicSmith The Foundry
8dio Rhythmic Revolution
SampleLogic Rhythmology

There seems to be only one that people consistently rave about, namely Omnisphere.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 15, 2017)

Absolutely right. Omnisphere rules. And if you've got Keyscape, another 1500 "creative" patches were just added for free.


----------



## Eduardo Macedo (Mar 15, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Absolutely right. Omnisphere rules. And if you've got Keyscape, another 1500 "creative" patches were just added for free.




Absolutely wrong. They wouldn't be that crazy to add another 1500 "creative" patches for free.

There are only 1200.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 15, 2017)

Damn. Omnisphere is overrated. That's 300 patches gone with the wind.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 15, 2017)

Did anyone else see that Heavyocity teaser today and think that they have a similar product in production but as Output beat them to it, they hastily brought out a teaser to encourage 'Output potentials' to wait out for their product instead?

Nah, I'm sure it's just a coincidence.


----------



## mouse (Mar 15, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Did anyone else see that Heavyocity teaser today and think that they have a similar product in production but as Output beat them to it, they hastily brought out a teaser to encourage 'Output potentials' to wait out for their product instead?
> 
> Nah, I'm sure it's just a coincidence.



Ha! Haven't seen that yet. Link?


----------



## catsass (Mar 15, 2017)

mouse said:


> Ha! Haven't seen that yet. Link?


----------



## Fleer (Mar 15, 2017)

Sweet. Actually, I did have this intuitive reaction that Analog Strings' GUI isn't up there with Output's best yet, so maybe they particularly wanted to beat Heavyocity to it.


----------



## AdamAlake (Mar 15, 2017)

Could the folks at OUTPUT stop filling my endless to-buy list?


----------



## Saxer (Mar 15, 2017)

I stopped buying sampled synth libraries for Kontakt. For some reason the uninspire me more than they should. I always feel like sitting in a play yard where I'm encouraged to play inside the enclosure. Might be a personal thing...


----------



## Lee Blaske (Mar 15, 2017)

Okay, I did a track with Analog Strings today. I do like it. I do, however, agree with the comments about things being over-baked and processed. It is what it is. The GUI is beautiful. There are some interesting sounds. There are some interesting processing capabilities and ways to control things (especially if you're using Komplete Kontrol).

I also do think (and I've seen this stated elsewhere) that with some Output products, you might assume that there's more there than there actually is (especially once you start filtering selections for specific kinds of sounds). In some cases, the universe seems kind of small. I especially find that to be the case with Output libraries I've had for awhile. You go down the list, and everything seems pretty familiar. I do think that a product like Omnisphere is much more vast. But a small plate selection is still cool, if what's on the plate is tasty.


----------



## Calazzus (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been able to squeeze something out of exhale but signal is collecting digital dust. Anyone having success with signal? If so how are you using it?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 15, 2017)

Calazzus said:


> I've been able to squeeze something out of exhale but signal is collecting digital dust. Anyone having success with signal? If so how are you using it?



I use signal more than anything else from the collection to be honest. 

I use it for the obvious, Pulses. Mostly during the buildup part of Trailer style tracks.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 16, 2017)

catsass said:


>




Sounds more like a traditional library rather than a hybrid one (if the music in the trailer is anything to go by).


----------



## tabulius (Mar 16, 2017)

I've always liked how solid and good sounding the source materials are with Output products. Processed or overprocessed they may be, I like the sound. If you wish to create something truly unique and never-heard-sounds, then this product might not be for you. But for me when having a deadline and I have to find a good sounding bass or pulse for my track, I think Output products are great.

Too bad I haven't used the Substance barely at all because for some reason it takes tons of CPU just using one patch. It also have crashed my projects both Cubase 8.5 and Studio One 3. So I fear there are same problems with the new product as well. But maybe that is just me, I haven't seen anyone else report any CPU or crashing issues. Signal doesn't have these problems.

Output's "all bundle" looks a great deal. With 299 dollars I could have the Analog Strings and all the expansion packs that I don't own. But maybe I'll give it a pass for awhile.


----------



## reutunes (Mar 16, 2017)

I think I might have been the first person to release a video review of this library. Review begins at the 7 minute mark. I may well do a livestream of this library if anyone is interested... let me know.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 16, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## procreative (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't know, I have a Roland XV5050 and Korg Triton Rack and a lot of these sounds remind me of the various PCM based variations they chuck in, albeit with more control.


----------



## nordicguy (Mar 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> I don't know, I have a Roland XV5050 and Korg Triton Rack and a lot of these sounds remind me of the various PCM based variations they chuck in, albeit with more control.


I really like what Output is bringing into VIs world.
But when I heard this one for the first time, I must say this is exactly the feeling i had.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> I don't know, I have a Roland XV5050 and Korg Triton Rack and a lot of these sounds remind me of the various PCM based variations they chuck in, albeit with more control.


So you're saying they are offering two killer synths at 1/30th of the cost with more control?


----------



## procreative (Mar 16, 2017)

chillbot said:


> So you're saying they are offering two killer synths at 1/30th of the cost with more control?



Possibly, unless you find one on eBay!


----------



## procreative (Mar 16, 2017)

But I have Signal and Rev so its not all bad. Ultra curious about Heavyocity's one in comparison though...

Must admit though as much as I thought the promo video was very slick, it was a bit too Native Instruments "arent we all cool in our warehouse urban collective" for me. Way too much head bobbing!!


----------



## mac (Mar 16, 2017)

procreative said:


> But I have Signal and Rev so its not all bad. Ultra curious about Heavyocity's one in comparison though...
> 
> Must admit though as much as I thought the promo video was very slick, it was a bit too Native Instruments "arent we all cool in our warehouse urban collective" for me. Way too much head bobbing!!



Haha, I never understood the over excited head bopping finger slappers. Maybe my music just isn't cool enough.


----------



## jtnyc (Mar 16, 2017)

reutunes said:


> I think I might have been the first person to release a video review of this library. Review begins at the 7 minute mark. I may well do a livestream of this library if anyone is interested... let me know.




Hearing the 5 or 6 presets he plays, it sounds like some very basic string samples (not deep velocities layers) run through some effects, and some basic analogue string sounds... Am I missing anything?


----------



## reutunes (Mar 17, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Hearing the 5 or 6 presets he plays, it sounds like some very basic string samples (not deep velocities layers) run through some effects, and some basic analogue string sounds... Am I missing anything?



The effects are quite extensive with some interesting rhythmic and arpeggio functions - and obviously I only play a small selection of the 500 presets. But nevertheless, you've pretty much nailed the functionality, although there are pads, one-shots, playable leads, basses etc. Many of the sounds are hugely processed so it depends on if that's a sound that's useful to you.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 17, 2017)

I have used Signal a lot. Comes in really, really handy when working under tight deadlines and in desperate need of inspiration.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 17, 2017)

Ian Dorsch said:


> I have used Signal a lot. Comes in really, really handy when working under tight deadlines and in desperate need of inspiration.


Indeed, Signal comes in handy, as does Exhale.


----------



## StatKsn (Mar 18, 2017)

Ian Dorsch said:


> I have used Signal a lot. Comes in really, really handy when working under tight deadlines and in desperate need of inspiration.



I wish there is an expansion or Analog Strings-esque reimagination of Signal, that comes with tons of waveforms like Supersquare. Signal is an awesome PCM (dead word?) synth but needs more waveforms as it lacks things like stacking function.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 19, 2017)

I was hoping somebody would do a more in depth walk-though but I finally took the plunge. I got it for 179.00 ($20 off the main price) for owning their other libraries.

So I bought this with the intention of returning after "try or buy" for 14 day trail (_something I love that companies do_) but after playing with this I'm in love with it and it's going to stay in my arsenal.

I don't look at it as a sting library so much as it is a great sound design tool. One thing's for sure there's nothing else out on the market that sound like this. I recently bought Spitfire LCO strings and it's so cool how you can blend these 2 libraries together for some great textures especially with the pitch macro. It's so fun to play with and I'm only into the first 10 patches lol!

I passed on their last products "Movement" and also "Sub" since I have Trilian and so many bass libraries but for me this one's the best of the lot. Some people will argue Signal is...which is great for pulses but this has a unique sound to it. And hey, if you don't like it...return it. Output is really good about that.


----------

